# Receiving parcels from outside the EU



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hey peeps

Anyone have any experience with this?

We ordered some bits from the US which arrived in Madrid on the 16th April. 3 weeks later we got a letter stating we had to send proof of purchase to a specific website. Then we got an email stating we had to fill in another form. Now we are waiting in a reply. Still no goods and we still don't know what we have to pay (presumable importat charges and no doubt a storage fee!!) 

This is nothing big - just a couple of dvd's and dog toys! 

I would like to know if this is normal or if there is an easy way to sort this. I have something else I ordered from US en route and also a larger package from China - I am dreading attempting to actually receive them!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Almost everything I have ordered from all over the place has arrived safely with the exception of one DVD which I am challenging right now. But there appears to be some emails arriving claiming to be from DHL or UPS or FEDEX all of them badly written and telling you that your package has been dispatched. Most of them come with a .zip file attached whcih the email says has more informatikon. Don´t open it because it is likely to be a virus. Another clue to the fake email is that they are usually addressed to many email addresses which of course wouldn´t happen if it was meant only for you. Amazon use DHL to send stuff to Spain so I am sure people who have made orders will fall for it. A friend is examining these files and if I learn any more I will post it.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

our letter was from Correos with a website of adtpostales.com - I appreciate this is due to customs but we are just having real trouble getting it done easily and received - and so long!!!


----------



## mbarbeito (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi! what do you guys know about paying taxes for parcels that contain goods bought overseas? I placed an order for some jewelry supplies which totaled about $300 USD and I had to pay 40euros in import duties...is this normal?

thank you


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

certainly normal in the UK....

And I am STILL waiting for them to get back to us as to when our parcel will be delivered and how we pay for the import duties!


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

It's normal in Spain too. It depends on the courier in my experience whether they declare it for import duty. In my experience they phone you to arrange payment of duty and the procedure is fairly quick.


----------



## mbarbeito (Sep 28, 2009)

thank you! does the % of the duty vary depending on content of packages or is it a flat % across the board? also is there any value that can be imported duty-free? for example: packages valued at less then 50euros (or x amount) can be imported without paying duty? or EVERY package pays duty regardless of declared value by sender?

thank you


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

mbarbeito said:


> thank you! does the % of the duty vary depending on content of packages or is it a flat % across the board? also is there any value that can be imported duty-free? for example: packages valued at less then 50euros (or x amount) can be imported without paying duty? or EVERY package pays duty regardless of declared value by sender?
> 
> thank you


the rates are dependant on the content


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mbarbeito said:


> thank you! does the % of the duty vary depending on content of packages or is it a flat % across the board? also is there any value that can be imported duty-free? for example: packages valued at less then 50euros (or x amount) can be imported without paying duty? or EVERY package pays duty regardless of declared value by sender?
> 
> thank you


Its all down to the Brussels Nomencature I'm afraid, lots of different rates.
Items from Switzerland can we imported duty free 

There are certain items that can be imported free of duty from outside the EU .. there are quotas for some goods. It's unlikely under the circumstances though that you would qualify. Duty is calculated on the value declared for Customs including insurance and freight. Then local tax is applied as well, i.e. in the UK it would be VAT


----------

